# Kim Clements Prophetic word concerning OBAMA!!!



## gn1g (Apr 10, 2008)

Sent: Tuesday, April 08, 2008 1:01 PM
Subject: Fwd: March 29, 08--Obama Prophecy 
Steve,
Here is the transcribed and APPROVED Obama prophecy that Kim gave in Harrisburg, PA.
A.T. 







THE MIDDLE EAST
God says, "There is a sway in the political arena; a change in your political world. Enough of this discussion about Jeremiah Wright." God said, "This makes no difference. It is a spirit that has endeavored to rock and sway the people and to divide them." God said, "I will sway it *next week*. Yes, I will, and because of *Pennsylvania*, I will raise up the man I want," says the Lord, "to rule and to reign and to declare victory in the *Middle East*." 
We declare victory in the Middle East tonight. We declare victory in America tonight. 
For the Spirit of God says, "Hear, oh people of *Zion*. Those who have been afraid in Zion, those who have been afraid in this nation--*fear not!* For your news media has intimidated you, and therefore, it is My turn. *Next week, I will arise. I will change everything*."
"I'M TALKING ABOUT OBAMA" 
For they have unfairly spoken against an African man, and I'm not talking about Jeremiah Wright; I'm talking about Obama. For God said, "Even though you may think this or that, there is an element of righteousness inside of him to reach out for Jesus. Therefore, I will sway it next week," says the Spirit of God, "and I will cause My man, My power--to exalt in the White House what is necessary to declare victory. For this time, I shall rise up and I shall make known who I am in a way that I have never done it in this nation," says the Lord. 
"Do NOT SAY IT IS THIS ONE OR IT IS THAT ONE"
For the Spirit of God says, "Do not say, 'Is it this one or is it that one?' Hear me out. I am raising up My mantle, My voice. This nation shall be awakened to a spiritual activity that has been dead for *42 years*. Listen to Me," says the Lord. "I will take over in a way and in a fashion that will bring a force of spiritual unity in this nation for the first time. You can believe it or not. I will take *white and I will take African*, and I will bring a *unity in the Church between the two of them*," says the Spirit of God. 
This night in America and in this next week, God has informed us to "watch" as He unfolds and reveals things so you will know that your nation has not been set aside for division and discord; but a time in the Church where African-American, where white or Caucasian, where Hispanic and every race in this nation under the spiritual guidance of the Spirit within a midst of war and division--will bring them to *a place of unity*. 
"IT SHALL NOT BE BLACK, IT SHALL NOT BE WHITE, IT SHALL NOT BE HISPANIC" 
And God said, "Where one race stood on the steps and covered the fields with million-men marches and Jesus proclamations, there shall be one of the greatest gatherings at the Capitol that you have ever seen," says the Spirit of God. "This time it shall not be black, it shall not be white, it shall not be Hispanic, it shall not be from this or that belief, but there shall be a unified sound. *Two years* from now, where they will hear the sounds of faith and unity and within this next reign, *there will be laws that will be changed in favor of the most High God*. Not because of Democrat, not because of Republican, but because of *spiritual unity and intervention*. I will bring you out of what they call 'a recession' into your *highest economy* that you've ever had in your *next four years*," says the Spirit of God. "Do not think it impossible, for it shall be so."
"The gatekeepers (I am speaking of) of this nation are the spiritual leaders--the Apostles and the Prophets, the Teachers, the Evangelists, the Pastors" 
"For the gatekeepers of this nation are not the Mayors nor the Senators. The gatekeepers of this nation are not the Congressmen or the Congresswomen. Yes, they are gatekeepers but the gatekeepers (I am speaking of) of this nation are the *spiritual leaders*--the Apostles and the Prophets, the Teachers, the Evangelists, the Pastors *that I've raised up*. And there shall be a sound of unity that will call from Heaven the manifestation of God as it has never been in this nation. Get ready for *your sons and your daughters* who will prophesy just like Joel said in the last days. In the last days your sons and your daughters, they shall be prophets and prophetesses and your old men shall dream dreams. Your young men shall have visions. This is that time," says the Lord of hosts. 
"LET NOT YOUR OPINION CLOUD YOUR SPIRITUAL MIND" 
"Let not your opinion cloud your spiritual mind. You say, 'What are you saying?'" The Spirit of God says, "Call them not denominations, rather abominations, for I am not speaking of these that have built walls. I'm speaking of the *true warriors* that shall sway the *political field*; that will sway *the justice*. It shall be more than *a million gathered*; more than a million gathered!" And God said, "They shall say, '*Washington*, what is this? This is a sound that we have never heard before.'" 
"I WILL TAKE THE OIL CRISIS AND BRING IT TO AN END" 
And God said, "I will take the entire *Northeast* and I will shake it and the double portion that I promised upon the *Elisha generation shall be released*. Do not say we are in recession, for I will take the *oil crisis* and bring it to an end, and the rapidity of it shall take place because of the unity of the saints and the unity of the gatekeepers. Get ready, for what you have seen on the television regarding Jeremiah Wright and everybody else is not for evil, but for good. I will turn it around and bring unity in My house," says the Lord of Hosts. 
"YOUR PRESENT PRESIDENT WILL NOT LEAVE HIS OFFICE OR HIS TERM IN SHAME" 
"Your *present President* will not leave his office or his term in shame. There will be a very precise vindication of numerous things that were scorned, that were mocked by men, that thought they knew but understood nothing. And when the baton is handed over," God said, "there shall be no fear in the nation." Now take that and be secure. 
I speak *not as a politician* tonight. I speak to you as *a prophetic voice*. Not tolerated, but celebrated by the people. Stand firm, you and your house will serve the Lord. And as the prophet Joel said in the last days, your sons and your daughters... sons and daughters are being raised up to prophesy and to have visions. Old men to dream the dreams. That mantle has been cast upon the Church. Therefore, I would say your time of acceleration has reached its peak. You're taking off!

*Kim Clement
Prophetic Image Expressions
Email: [email protected]*


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks gn1g for sharing this.  

I know you'll understand when I say this.  But I hesitate with prophesies until they bear witness in my spirit.  

While I 'believe' that our next president is Obama, none of us will 'know' the outcome until it really happens.  

Have a wonderful and blessed day angel.  You did a good thing to post this; as it keeps us in 'prayer' for this country, needed all the more.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Apr 10, 2008)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwww.... I just read this to my my mom and thats what she said. I WILL be watching.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 10, 2008)

Here's an article that I found. I'm not out to 'cast doubt' nor to disrespect Kim Clements. I'd love to see 'his' prophesy regarding President Obama come to pass, yet my heart says, 'Be Still"....

http://www.erwm.com/KimClement3.htm


> http://www.erwm.com/KimClement3.htm
> 
> *Kim Clements Latest Prophecy*
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 10, 2008)

'Continued.....



> "Finally, I saw March 11 as the "beginning of the end" of major terrorist leaders and movements. God will bring them out and will display them before the world. Even though there will always be terror, hatred, aversion, and attacks against Christian Nations, there will be a reluctance to use modern methods of attack in such a violent way against this generation of believers and leaders. However, God has a plan to demote them, but that will be revealed later on.
> 
> When the 35 days came and went without the capture or death of bin Laden, Clement first tried to claim that the term “bring him forth” did not necessarily mean capture. Then he issued the following clarification.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 10, 2008)

Last part....




> There is one other aspect to this that I need to mention.
> 
> If there arise among you a prophet, or a dreamer of dreams, and giveth thee a sign or a wonder, And the sign or the wonder come to pass, whereof he spake unto thee, saying, Let us go after other gods, which thou hast not known, and let us serve them; Thou shalt not hearken unto the words of that prophet, or that dreamer of dreams: for the LORD your God proveth you, to know whether ye love the LORD your God with all your heart and with all your soul.
> Deut 13:1-3
> ...


Angels, I don't what's troubling me about this prophesy....I truly don't.  I do not profess to have 'special' gifts of knowledge.   I dunno    I guess I'm simply taking heed to God's word, to be vigilant.... on guard, for satan roams seeking whom he may devour.   

We shouldn't be too lax -- thinking it's 'safe'.  The enemy wants to catch us off guard.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Apr 10, 2008)

thank you for the post. We can do nothing more than watch and pray. I'll be honest, my spirit didn't receive it, but I'll pray for God's discernment..if it doesn't come to pass, he is not a prophet of God! I will, like Shimmie, read up more on him...
~*Janelle~*
ETA
What makes it an "Approved" prophecy, anyway? :S I did a google on his name alone and the second website, right after his own, was this...http://www.forgottenword.org/clement.html  Hmm...


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 10, 2008)

WOW interesting


----------



## SEMO (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the information Shimmie.  That "prophecy" didn't sound like it was from God , but it's good to have back-up info. on the history of this so called prophet.

Sorry OP.  I know you meant well when you posted this .


----------



## kbragg (Apr 10, 2008)

The reason this is NOT bearing witness in our spirits is because this man is a proven false prophet Sorry to be a bug

ETA: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...sult&cd=1&q=Kim+Clement+False+Prophet&spell=1


----------



## star (Apr 10, 2008)

This prophetic is awesome and so glad he spoke this word. God is going to have his way. Thanks for sharing and for us who have been praying for Obama this is very encouraging.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Apr 10, 2008)

Well even if he is a fake, I want it ALL to come true   I hope it does


----------



## gn1g (Apr 10, 2008)

star said:


> This prophetic is awesome and so glad he spoke this word. God is going to have his way. Thanks for sharing and for us who have been praying for Obama this is very encouraging.


 

I don't know of any prophet that has a 100% accuracy record, in this day.


----------



## gn1g (Apr 10, 2008)

sxyhairfetish said:


> Well even if he is a fake, I want it ALL to come true  I hope it does


 

I surely hope the part about the economy and the oil prices is true.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Apr 10, 2008)

gn1g said:


> I surely hope the part about the economy and the oil prices is true.



yea i hear u. asking for EVERYTHING to come true would be a perfect world, and nothing is perfect. But hey... i hope the oil prices and the economy improves as well... I hope the OBAMA part is true too  cuz lord knows I want him to win.


----------



## kbragg (Apr 10, 2008)

gn1g said:


> I don't know of any prophet that has a 100% accuracy record.


 
Isaiah, Elijah, Elisha, Ezekiel, Jeremiah, etc. Not trying to be argumentative but the Bible is very clear that if a person is a TRUE prophet of God they will have a 100% track record. The punishment was death for someone who claimed a prophesy came from the Lord when it came from their own minds. God is VERY serious about false prophets.


----------



## SEMO (Apr 10, 2008)

kbragg said:


> Isaiah, Elijah, Elisha, Ezekiel, Jeremiah, etc. Not trying to be argumentative but the Bible is very clear that if a person is a TRUE prophet of God they will have a 100% track record. The punishment was death for someone who claimed a prophesy came from the Lord when it came from their own minds. *God is VERY serious about false prophets.*



I totally agree.  It's a serious thing to say that you are speaking on behalf of God.  God is not a man that He should lie, so everything He says is true.  So if someone is claiming to be speaking from God then everything they say should be true (since it's technically God speaking through them).


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Apr 11, 2008)

I always get turned off when modern day "prophets" try to do the whole political prophecy thing. I always feel like it is so easy to "hear" something out of your own spirit that you want to happen.

I just don't see God telling ONE man the bizness. I'd rather just wait for the real outcome.


----------



## babydollhair (Apr 11, 2008)

I am only saying i need to see this happen, because kim clement came to a former church of mine about 2-3 yrs ago and said God was going to take the usa off oil and give us a new energy source, and i was under the assumption after hearing him that it would happen in the nxt two yrs, even though i can't quote that, i am still waiting to see that happen....


----------



## gn1g (Apr 11, 2008)

100384 said:


> I am only saying i need to see this happen, because kim clement came to a former church of mine about 2-3 yrs ago and said God was going to take the usa off oil and give us a new energy source, and i was under the assumption after hearing him that it would happen in the nxt two yrs, even though i can't quote that, i am still waiting to see that happen....


 

I've heard other prophets say that as well.


----------



## babydollhair (Apr 11, 2008)

i heard kim a few times actually, im still waiting to see. I do think that if someone says God said something it has to happen or else God didn't say it.? Right?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 11, 2008)

We are the "gatekeepers" and must guard our spirit...for out of it flows the issues of life!

That should be with every area of our lives, not just in the things that we see and hear everyday from others.

Don't discount the prophesy...just watch to see if it will come to pass.
There have been prophetic words spoken that I have seen come to pass in my life where I thought it would be within a certain time period, and it came to pass when I wasn't "looking" for it.

We too must "watch what comes out of our mouths" as well.  My spirit is heavy about much today....


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 11, 2008)

Ladies, I'm so sorry if I've casted a 'shadow' over ths thread.  It wasn't my intention.  I'm just being 'cautious', that's all.  

I pray God's blessings over each of you, no matter what the outcome of this phophecy is.   You each deserve only the best and that's what I'm praying for each of you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 11, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Ladies, I'm so sorry if I've casted a 'shadow' over ths thread.  It wasn't my intention.  I'm just being 'cautious', that's all.
> 
> I pray God's blessings over each of you, no matter what the outcome of this phophecy is.   You each deserve only the best and that's what I'm praying for each of you.




In my famous Gary Coleman's voice..."what you talkin about, Shimmie?"

Girl, you did not cast a shadow in this thread.  You were right on target by sharing this.  You are wise, sis....wise!


----------



## gn1g (Apr 11, 2008)

100384 said:


> i heard kim a few times actually, im still waiting to see. I* do think that if someone says* *God said something it has to happen or else God didn't say it.? Right*?


 

That's right!


----------



## star (Apr 11, 2008)

gn1g said:


> I don't know of any prophet that has a 100% accuracy record, in this day.



Yes, the word says prophecy comes in part..." The rest is faith but whatever comes from God must be manifested if we have faith. The prophetic gives us insight to what is on God's mind.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Apr 24, 2008)

I guess he was wrong.


----------



## All_Me (Apr 25, 2008)

star said:


> Yes, the word says prophecy comes in part..." The rest is faith but whatever comes from God must be manifested if we have faith. The prophetic gives us insight to what is on God's mind.


 
That why I will always find it difficult to operate in the prophetic even when being called in that area. I know that God tells me to get over it but sometimes it just hard when you know people wont receive what you have to say. Prayfully I will get to the point where I will just say what God tells me to say and if the person doesn't have the heart to receive it, the burden lies with them. I've said what God told me to say and that is it.


----------



## gn1g (May 12, 2008)

I've been doing some studies on apostle and prophets, prophetic people and false prophets etc and uuuunnnnnfortunatly Kim fits in the false prophet category.


----------



## MuseofTroy (May 15, 2008)

gn1g said:


> I've been doing some studies on apostle and prophets, prophetic people and false prophets etc and uuuunnnnnfortunatly Kim fits in the false prophet category.


 

Cosign.

My alarms go up when I meet anyone who claims to be a prophet. I met one my whole life and she was legit and wasn't out for money. She used her gifts to help people and bring them to God.

There is actually a great youtuber by the name of Ringo who has some amazing videos on false prophets. 

Here is one he did on Kim Clements

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-RuiFmB8dY


----------



## cocochanty (Dec 18, 2008)

I have scripture proving that Kim Clements is a false prophet and his "prophetic words" are lies.

Lie number 1: "Yes, I will, and because of *Pennsylvania*, I will raise up the man I want," says the Lord, "to rule and to reign and to declare victory in the *Middle East*." We declare victory in the Middle East tonight."

*Please understand that there will never be peace nor victory in the middle east until Christ and His armies establish God's Kingdom on earth. There will be a time of false peace, in which many shall be deceieved and killed. *
*
*Scripture reproving lie number 1: Daniel 8: 23-25

23And in the latter time of their kingdom, when the transgressors are come to the full, a king of fierce countenance, and understanding dark sentences, shall stand up.

   24And his power shall be mighty, but not by his own power [ he's talking about the anti-christ here]: and he shall destroy wonderfully, and shall prosper, and practise, and shall destroy the mighty and the holy people [believers who have been washed in the blood of Jesus].

   25And through his policy also he shall cause craft to prosper in his hand; and he shall magnify himself in his heart [anti-christ], and by peace [ this is the false peace that I was talking about] shall destroy many: he shall also stand up against the Prince of princes [Jesus]; but he shall be broken without hand. 

  Also look at Daniel 9:25-26:

  25Know therefore and understand, that from the going forth of the commandment to restore and to build Jerusalem unto the Messiah the Prince shall be seven weeks, and threescore and two weeks: the street shall be built again, and the wall, even in troublous times.


   26And after threescore and two weeks shall Messiah be cut off, but not for himself: and the people of the prince that shall come shall destroy the city and the sanctuary; and the end thereof shall be with a flood, and unto the end of the war desolations are determined.

  ___________________________________________________________________________
  Lie number 2: “but a time in the Church where African-American, where white or Caucasian, where Hispanic and every race in this nation under the spiritual guidance of the Spirit [what spirit is he referring to?] within a midst of war and division--will bring them to *a place of unity*.”


*This is a lie. A very bold lie, because everyone is not believer. Everyone is not under the direction of the Holy Spirit. Again, there will no unity or peace anywhere in the world. Now is the time for the separation of the clean and the unclean. There will be people who will cry Lord, Lord who shall not see the Kingdom of God.*


  Scripture reproving lie number 2:


  Matthew 10:34-35:


   34Think not that I [Jesus is speaking here] am come to send peace on earth: I came not to send peace, but a sword.


   35For I am come to set a man at variance against his father, and the daughter against her mother, and the daughter in law against her mother in law.


*Matthew 7:22-23 (King James Version)*


   22Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works?


     23And then will I profess unto them, I never knew you: depart from me, ye that work iniquity.



  Lie number 3:  “*Two years* from now, where they will hear the sounds of
 faith and unity and within this next reign, *there will be laws that will be changed in favor of the most High God*. Not because of Democrat, not because of Republican, but because of *spiritual unity and intervention*.”


*I don’t even need scripture to prove that this is a lie. Let’s be real, Obama supports homosexuality and abortions. These are both abominations before the Lord. And he plans to pass laws permitting this kind of activity. *


  Lie number 4: “"For the gatekeepers of this nation are not the Mayors nor the Senators. The gatekeepers of this nation are not the Congressmen or the Congresswomen. *Yes, they are gatekeepers but the gatekeepers (I am speaking of) of this nation are the spiritual leaders*--the Apostles and the Prophets, the Teachers, the Evangelists, the Pastors *that I've raised up”*


*Lie. There is only one gatekeeper and His name is Jesus.*


  Scripture reproving lie number 4: John 10:1-9


   1Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that entereth not by the door into the sheepfold [false religions that teach a different gospel], but climbeth up some other way, the same is a thief and a robber.


   2But he that entereth in by the door is the shepherd of the sheep.


   3To him the porter openeth; and the sheep hear his voice: and he calleth his own sheep by name, and leadeth them out.


   4And when he putteth forth his own sheep, he goeth before them, and the sheep follow him: for they know his voice.


   5And a stranger will they not follow, but will flee from him: for they know not the voice of strangers.


   6This parable spake Jesus unto them: but they understood not what things they were which he spake unto them.


   7Then said Jesus unto them again, Verily, verily, I say unto you, I am the door of the sheep.


   8All that ever came before me are thieves and robbers: but the sheep did not hear them.


     9I am the door: by me if any man enter in, he shall be saved, and shall go in and out, and find pasture. 

  Finally lie number 5: “I will bring you out of what they call 'a recession' into your *highest economy* that you've ever had in your *next four years*," says the Spirit of God. "Do not think it impossible, for it shall be so."


*Please understand that the mark the beast is coming. There will be a time were no one will be able to buy or sell with out this mark. Whoever receives this mark will parish along with the anti-christ.*


  Scripture reproving lie number 5:


  Revelation 13:16-17:


  16And he causeth all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and bond, to receive a mark in their right hand, or in their foreheads:


   17And that no man might buy or sell, save he that had the mark, or the name of the beast, or the number of his name.


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah, I knew he was a false prophet. We have to be very careful in these last days. I also found out that this guy Raymond Aguillera was a false prophet too. At first I thought he was real but then his message begin to change and something didn't seem right. That's what some of the false prophets do, they begin to capture the people with God's word and then they change yet some people still follow them.


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 18, 2008)

deleted..............


----------



## MuseofTroy (Dec 18, 2008)

My advice is to be weary of anyone who claims to be prophet. 99.9999% of the time they are lying and are using their so called "gifts" to get money from people. I'm a big advocate of people reading the word and having a personal relationship with God. I'm even skeptical of some churchs and preachers because many of them are teaching false information about God and bible.


----------



## saved06 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes, exactly. I want God to tell me directly, because many false prophets are lurking. Only time will tell


----------



## OhmyKimB (Dec 19, 2008)

Who is Kim Clements and why is supposed to be important?


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 19, 2008)

BeyondBlessed said:


> Who is Kim Clements and why is supposed to be important?


 

He is a false prophet who some people believe to be real, which is his prophecies that are unbiblical and have failed to come true.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Dec 20, 2008)

^^^ explains why I've never heard of him. And who declares their a prophet? I find that a little odd. I rather God just tell me himself.


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 20, 2008)

BeyondBlessed said:


> ^^^ explains why I've never heard of him. And who declares their a prophet? I find that a little odd. I rather God just tell me himself.


 

That's what the bible calls them. People who proclaim prophecies as coming from God, but aren't really a prophet.

Yeah, I always go to God about stuff like this. But with this man, his prophecies have failed and not lined up with the Word of God. The bible says that if a prophecy fails to come true, then they are false. MANY of his "prophecies" have not come true.


----------



## plainj (Dec 22, 2008)

BeyondBlessed said:


> ^^^ explains why I've never heard of him. And who declares their a prophet? I find that a little odd. I rather God just tell me himself.


Not everyone will or chooses to hear the voice of the Lord, so God will raise up and use a prophet to warn a person or a nation to get themselves together before He brings His wrath. Just like the prophets of the Old Testament--Isaiah, Jeremiah, Zecchariah, etc., the nations would not listen so God sent prophets to warn them of His wrath to come and also of better times to come.


----------

